# Lyft Bonus



## KuroYuki (Feb 20, 2020)

Lyft offer GARANTE $250 after 25 rides...
Is this even call bonus lol ?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

KuroYuki said:


> Lyft offer GARANTE $250 after 25 rides...
> Is this even call bonus lol ?


They are guaranteeing $10 per ride
If you are in an area plagued by $5 rides. its way better than a kick in the balls..


----------



## KuroYuki (Feb 20, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> They are guaranteeing $10 per ride
> If you are in an area plagued by $5 rides. its way better than a kick in the balls..


True but most time you will get $250 on 25 rides anyways, someone would have longer trip....
Just saying this doesn't count as bonus to me lol

They need to get those bonus back when they were competing Uber/Lyft.
Or maybe just cancel the bonus and pay Driver better per Mile / Minus


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Ah, the good old days!










These weren't today's "guarantees", they were straight up BONUSES.


----------



## Escoman (Jun 28, 2016)

KuroYuki said:


> Lyft offer GARANTE $250 after 25 rides...
> Is this even call bonus lol ?


They had a $18 streak bonus for 3 rides 1st pickup 3.8 miles second 4.6 third 27 minutes and 11 miles so you pass or cancel and start over did it to me twice tonight.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

KuroYuki said:


> True but most time you will get $250 on 25 rides anyways, someone would have longer trip....
> Just saying this doesn't count as bonus to me lol


I recently got a $190 guarantee for 15 rides from Lyft. I went out and did 15 quick bottom of the barrel cheap rides. Lyft kept trying to throw 45+ minutes rides my way and I declined those. Lyft ended up losing $83 on that deal 

The offer you got is not bad though and its good you know you can do better than the minimum amount...


----------



## Escoman (Jun 28, 2016)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I recently got a $190 guarantee for 15 rides from Lyft. I went out and did 15 quick bottom of the barrel cheap rides. Lyft kept trying to throw 45+ minutes rides my way and I declined those. Lyft ended up losing $83 on that deal :smiles:
> 
> The offer you got is not bad though and its good you know you can do better than the minimum amount...


I keep getting $900 for 90 rides m thru Friday.


----------



## KuroYuki (Feb 20, 2020)

Mista T said:


> Ah, the good old days!
> 
> View attachment 507417
> 
> ...


This is what exactly means BONUS , I remember those on 2017.

The Lyft offer now it;s not even BONUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Escoman (Jun 28, 2016)

KuroYuki said:


> This is what exactly means BONUS , I remember those on 2017.
> 
> The Lyft offer now it;s not even BONUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I miss the power hours take 1 ride $20 to $50 depending and then dao Uber rest of the hout


----------



## Areyousure (Feb 4, 2016)

I liked when I would refer you to drive for Lyft and you would get a guarantee $250 on 25 rides and I would get $250 for subjecting you to it.


----------



## Escoman (Jun 28, 2016)

I remember as high as $600


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

KuroYuki said:


> Lyft offer GARANTE....














Mista T said:


> Ah, the good old days!
> 
> View attachment 507417
> 
> ...


Basically a "you give the rides and we'll pay for the gas" promotion.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Escoman said:


> They had a $18 streak bonus for 3 rides 1st pickup 3.8 miles second 4.6 third 27 minutes and 11 miles so you pass or cancel and start over did it to me twice tonight.


The way to do this is to put the passenger number on ignore so they can't call.... accept all trips and wait for them to cancel


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

Escoman said:


> I keep getting $900 for 90 rides m thru Friday.


I would rather stab myself than do that many Lyft rides in 5 days


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Lyft really wants drivers to turn on the app in my area... Usually there at least 7-10 "3rd Party" rides that are short and quick each day. I wonder if the other local ants are getting these two offers?

















I don't do day rides and I can do $600ish off 20ish rides during the evening weekend hours...

Besides F*CK Lyft. They suck.


----------



## GumballWaterson (Jan 17, 2020)

With Lyft you unlock higher bonuses with each level you attain. You will unlock streak bonuses at random, the more rides you do. Your bonuses will rise with the more rides you do. It's like being stuck in a perpetual video game with no end to the gold coins or the levels. That bonus was an add on, not a guarantee.


----------



## Helpmehome (Mar 14, 2020)

$1500 for 100 rides is a good dollar amount but that is a lot of rides. I completed 72 rides in 26 hours this past week (I swear they were dumping me with long rides to occupy my time, but I could be paranoid). $490 for 40 rides is hot garbage. Do the $ amount guarantees include tips? IE if you had $400 in rides and $90 in tips for 40 rides would they still add $90?



Juggalo9er said:


> The way to do this is to put the passenger number on ignore so they can't call.... accept all trips and wait for them to cancel


I had an interesting one this weekend. 3rd ride of an $18 streak was a 77 mile ride from San Diego to Costa Mesa at 9 PM (I'd been driving since 2 PM so this was a no brainer cancel). Because I accepted the ride and swiped to start the ride, I got the streak bonus instantly and then told the guy there was no way I was driving to LA and cancelled and still got the streak. I thought they were trying to screw me but I still got the bonus. Lyft has a lot of nerve adding a 77 mile trip to my queue while on a ride on a streak bonus with absolutely no notice of how far the ride is. Since I got the bonus I'll let it slide.


----------

